# DH 2011 - Welchen neuen Steuersatz?



## ND4SPD (23. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Steuersatz fÃ¼r mein DH2011 - gibt Empfehlungen?

Spricht was gegen zb: 
Cane Creek Steuersatz-Oberteil 40 - ZS49/28.6 - 1.5" auf 1 1/8", semi-integriert, schwarz
Cane Creek Steuersatz-Unterteil 40 - ZS49/30 - 1.5" auf 1 1/8", semi-integriert, schwarz

oder 

Acros Ai-25 ZS49/28,6 â ZS49/30 S.H.I.S. Steuersatz

Soll v.a. haltbar sein ...


----------

